# Leopard Gecko in cold room



## BubbyBubbles (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks to typical British weather my room is now quite cold, not unbearable but cold none the less. I'm getting my leopard gecko next week but I'm worried about the cool side being too cold?

Anyone else suffering with a cold room have any tips on preventing the cool side from getting too cold? Or anyone with any ideas?

Thanks :smile:


----------



## BubbyBubbles (Oct 22, 2014)

Bump :/


----------



## BubbyBubbles (Oct 22, 2014)

One last bump


----------



## Tony89 (Oct 21, 2014)

You can simply use a higher wattage spot bulb. If your gecko is cold it will not leave its basking spot. If he thermoregulates normally then your temps are fine.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

You can do a few things to protect from the cold, but with the correct heating it should not be an issue. You'd do better with a bulb type heater as they produce a more even air temperature than mats, you can insulate the vivarium too with polystyrene on the outside or a similar material. Wooden vivs hold temps better and also placing rocks/tiles under the heat source will make sure the heat is dissipated slower when the lights go out. If you are still worried hook up a night-time ceramic set to turn on when the temps get too low. Leos are quite tough in cooler night temps but you don't want it dipping below mid-high 70's


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

I should be getting my leopard gecko next week too, my room is the coldest in the house but I put my rack on the opposite side of the room to the windows so its not so cold. My cool side temp is 21-23c and warm side is 27-30c at night (although I will be lowering it 2c on my night setting). Like said already the gecko should thermo regulate it self


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

As long as the enclosure is wide enough for a decent gradient i wouldnt worry too much about the cool end getting too cold. The viv should retain heat from the day and natural temps will always fall at night any way, particularly in winter. Its better to be too cool than too hot but as long as it doesnt fall much below 18c you should be fine. If you are still worried, a non light emitting heater such as a ceramic bulb can control night time temps perfectly


----------

